# Listes "anonymes" avec Thunderbird



## etching ground (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je dois créer une liste d'adresses pour un envoi groupé dans Thunderbird mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour que les destinataires de la liste ne puissent pas voir dans l'en-tête du mail qu'ils vont recevoir les noms et adresses des autres destinataires.
Je suppose qu'il y a une manip lors de la création de la liste mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2010)

ca se fait comme avec tout envoi quelque soit le logiciel ( ou compte en ligne)

passer par le champ d'adresse ( destinataire)  CCI
I= invisible


----------



## chafpa (3 Mai 2010)

En fait quand on clic sur "Pour" en mode "Ecrire", "*Copie cachée à*" s'affiche en clair


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2010)

pas copie cachée

copie cachée invisible

il y a TROIS types de champs
A
CC
CCI


----------



## etching ground (3 Mai 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. Mais je cherchais le moyen d'appliquer le mode copie cachée à une liste entière.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------

Enfin... de toutes façons je viens de découvrir que mon message avec ses 60 destinataires était refusé par le serveur de mon provider. Je pense que ça doit être son système anti-spam qui le bloque.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2010)

il te faut ruser!
tu fais disons trois envois de 20
ou encore mieux 6 de 10

(et le groupe dans CCI)
et pour des campagnes de mailings il y a des outils pour a
( qui de fait font des mini envois , à ta place)


----------



## Fìx (3 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas copie cachée
> 
> copie cachée invisible
> 
> ...



Yourouh... j'vais pouvoir reprendre pascal!! :love:

CC = Copie Carbone
CCi = Copie carbone Invisible


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2010)

je me placais dans son vocabulaire à lui

l'important c'est INVISIBLE


----------



## chafpa (3 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas copie cachée
> 
> copie cachée invisible
> 
> ...


Tiens, moi aussi je vais pouvoir te reprendre 

J'utilise TB 3.0.4 et quand je veux écrire un message, il y a à droite une zone marquée "*Pour*" avec une flèche vers le bas. Jusque là, ça va :rose:

Quand je clique sur le "*Pour*", le menu déroulant me propose textuellement :

- Copie à :
- Copie cachée à :
- Répondre à :
- Groupe :
- Faire suivre à :

Et .... rien d'autre 

Alors expliques-moi avec quelle version, tu as :
- A
- CC
- CCI

Et ce que je dois sélectionner pour envoyer un mail à "N" personnes sans que ces personnes connaissent les autres destinataires. 

*PS : Désolé de ne pouvoir joindre une capture mais l'outil capture me ferme à chaque fois le petit menu déroulant "Pour"*


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2010)

je crois que tu ne m'as pas compris
je parlais de... en general , le monde 
A CC, CCi


et attention 
il y a une difference entre ce qye l'envoyeur voit
et ce que le destinataire recoit

fais le test en t'adressant en copie cachée  sur DEUX adresses secondaires dans le même champ

et tu verras que comme partout ce CCI donne l'impression d'etre adressé 
soit à soi seul
soit à " destinataire non revelé ( ou nom de l'expediteur)

en passant
chez thunderbird le CCI c'est  "copie cachée"
et le CC c'est  "copie à"


----------



## chafpa (3 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> je crois que tu ne m'as pas compris


Si j'ai très bien compris mais c'est toi qui à 11h46 a écrit :

*pas copie cachée

copie cachée invisible

il y a TROIS types de champs
A
CC
CCI         * 

Sous TB 3.0.4 c'est donc bien "*Copie Cachée à :* "


----------



## fredogre38 (3 Mai 2010)

Je vois ton pb, il y a une solution toute simple.
Dans ton carnet d'adresse à gauche, tu sélectionnes les 50 personnes à qui tu envoies le mail (avec la touche pomme appuyée pour en sélectionner que 1 sur 3...) puis tu cliques à droite de la souris et tu choisis "ajouter au champ copie cachée à"

et hop, c'est fait !

Bons mails...


----------



## chafpa (3 Mai 2010)

fredogre38 > Je n'ai pas de problème. J'ai toujours utilisé "Copie Cachée à :" 

C'était pour clarifier certains points avec l'intervenant qui a répondu "*pas copie cachée*".

Une fois n'est pas coutume 

OK, je sors


----------

